
Show HN: MindForger – Eisenhower matrix, urgency and priority for your notes - dvorka
https://www.mindforger.com
======
eindiran
Is there any plan to support an Android or iOS app? I've been using orgzly +
Dropbox to have a personal notebook that syncs between my phone and my
desktops, and losing the ability to edit the notes on my phone would be a big
step back for me.

I do like that MindForger uses markdown files, as I prefer writing markdown by
hand to writing org-mode files by hand.

------
pplanel
Good work! Are planning to integrate the notes on some kind on spaced
repetition system? Exporting a notebook to a Anki deck would be awesome!

------
mafm
As somebody who uses org-mode a lot, this looks pretty cool at first glance.
Slightly surprised this isn't attracting more comments.

It may be addressed somewhere on the web site, but I'm curious about how well
this integrates with git for tracking changes to a set of documents. Working
well with git is one of the nicest things about org-mode.

~~~
eindiran
How are you combining git and org-mode? Are you using magit in some way?

